# [SOLVED] Please Help get drivers working!



## Thenephites221 (Nov 22, 2007)

I spent my thanksgiving day building a new computer by combining two computers i had. One was a custom built computer, and the other was a dell dimension 5150. Or a Dell DM051. I switched components from my old computer to my new, power supply processor ram and video card from my old computer to the new computer using the Dell motherboard. I used my old hard drive so i thought mostly everything would work. However i can not get the Ethernet to work. I dont know what the actual name of the motherboard is, (is it dell dm051?) so i dont know what driver to install in order for the ethernet to work, (i also havent got the audio working yet, but im not too concerned about that i might be getting a sound card anyways.) but the ethernet i would like to work asap. So what can i do to get this thing working?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*

Hi,
Here is a link for the Dell 5150 drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...MENSION 5150/E510&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
Was the old HD from the Dell or the custom built machine?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Thenephites221 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*

The current HD is from the custom built machine, not from the dell. And i have already looked on the site, and the only driver i think would get my ethernet controller working would be the Intel HTML - (R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection. Would i be correct in that assumption? Because i believed i attempted to download this from my fathers computer (a mac) and transfer it to my computer and install (which worked for a few other drivers) but it didnt work. Should i try again?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*

Hi,
The driver is the one above that (Intel driver) the third one on the list. Also seeing you used the old HD did you perform a clean install of the OS or used the operating system that was on it. I would also reccomend install the chipset driver if not already done.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Thenephites221 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*

No i did not reinstall the OS on the hard drive, i thought i could just leave everything on there and not have to worry about getting all my music, installed games, etc. And thank you we are working on a solution now. We will try that driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*

Hi,
If the HD has XP it also contains the drivers for the custom built machine not the Dell. This may cause a conflict (I am surprised it would even boot). You may need to do a repair install or a clean install so the old HD would use the new Dell drivers and not the drivers that were loaded on the HD for the custom built.
I would backup all your important data First!
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Thenephites221 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> If the HD has XP it also contains the drivers for the custom built machine not the Dell. This may cause a conflict (I am surprised it would even boot). You may need to do a repair install or a clean install so the old HD would use the new Dell drivers and not the drivers that were loaded on the HD for the custom built.
> I would backup all your important data First!
> Thanks,
> Bill


Hey that driver worked perfectly thank you! I am currently on my machine on the internet working fine, however now my audio does not work. And the driver i downloaded from the dell website you provided did not work. Should the driver for the custom built be uninstalled? Or whats the situation for that.
And thank you SO much for that internet driver. Your a lifesaver.

Edit: so theres two last problems. Under device manager my two yellows are "SM Bus Controller" and "Unknown Device"

Unknown Device is "Location 65535 (Internal High Definition Audio)" This device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)

SM Bus Controller is "PCI bus 0, device 31, function3. Drivers are not installed (Code 28)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*

Did you install the chipset driver from Dell? The SM Bus controller driver should be included there.

Reboot.

Install the audio driver.


----------



## Thenephites221 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*

Thank you, the SM Bus is taken care of. Now all i have is the audio problem.


----------



## Thenephites221 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*

I've figured it out. Thank you very much for all your help. My computer is now fully functional. This thread can be marked as solved. Thanks to all of you!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Please Help get drivers working!*

Glad you got it up and running.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

